# Prop shaft for a 400



## jaymac (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi All 

I am looking for a prop shaft for my JD400 that drives the rear pto as mine is missing, or some info on size and i will try to get one made. Where can i get a manual to show me what all the leavers do as i have just got the tractor.

Cheers Jaymac


----------

